# Is gore tex worth it.



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Trying to decide between the Level Fly gloves and the Level Halfpipe gloves. The only difference I can see is that the Halfpipes are $20 more and they have gore tex instead of the Membra-Therm Plus. Is gore tex worth the extra $20?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

yes

10char


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

yep. it'll breathe better, and it's easier to take care of. pretty much lasts forever, too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread doesn't need to go on any further. Answer is a definitive yes, if you can afford it.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

One more answer: YES =)
I was widing all the weekend in Hestra gore tex gloves, and they're perfect! no wetm no cold. all i need. But they're pricey..


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn you people making me spend more money. Never imagined I'd be spending $110 on gloves but here I am. Good thing my Smokin I just bought was $85 off and my F20's were only $90.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> yes
> 
> 10char


/endthread.

edit: with that said, you dont need to pay 110$ i always buy my gloves at marshalls or tj maxx, got burton gloves for 20$ last season...only reason i would spend 110 is if they were thick leather palms+goretex. 

goretex+gloves is possibly greatest creation ever? third to a snowboard and the wheel, maybe.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My wrist injury this summer requires that I have wristguards. The Level gloves are the best I have found. Not leather but they have kevlar palms and finger tips. I'm hoping black friday blesses me with a decent deal on some so I'm not paying full retail.


----------

